# ********** Planer Boards



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking for feedback. Looking to add boards to my inland lake walleye fishing arsenal.

The few reviews I've found online compare these very well to Offshore OS12's....all the features of an upgraded Offshore for around $30.00.

Anybody use the Gator boards for Walleye on inland lakes? Good/Bad experiences? 

Appreciate the feedback.


----------

